# Oh, I just figured it out!



## pdxmitch

How do you say, "Oh, I just figured it out!" (or simply, "I figured it out")? The dictionary entry for "figure out" gives translations that seem to only mean "to understand," whereas I want to say that I just _accomplished the process that leads to_ understanding....


----------



## NavyBlue

Could you give us a wider context?

"Simplemente lo calculé".
"Lo discurrí" 
"Lo deduje"
"Me lo figuré"


----------



## pdxmitch

I was going to ask a musician friend of mine to help me figure out the chord progression for a song, but later I told him, "nevermind, I just figured it out."


----------



## pdxmitch

By the way, in this situation, I'm using "just" as in "acabo de," not "simplemente."


----------



## David

Olvídalo, ya me lo encontré... acabo de adivinarlo... acabo de inventar algo que me sirve... ya encontré la solución... se me prendió el foco... or just, Ya sé, ya sé.

any of these help?


----------



## BERNAL

Ya lo resolvi.


----------



## NavyBlue

In this particular context you could also say:
*"Ya lo saqué yo."*

Another example: "Estoy intentando *sacarle la letra* a una canción en inglés. La he escuchado un montón de veces y ya casi comprendo todo lo que dice".


----------



## sernaandres

that means "me la pillé"


----------



## Edwin

qué tal: *acabo de pescarlo* o *ya lo pesqué*


----------



## Mate

pdxmitch said:


> I want to say that I just _accomplished the process that leads to_ understanding....


There is an expression "ya lo desculé" that fits exactly. Regrettably it could only be understood in Argentina and, perhaps, Uruguay.


----------



## KaRLoZ

se podría decir:
*Acabo de darme cuenta*
?


----------



## xOoeL

"Ya lo he pillado"/"Acabo de pillarlo/cogerlo"
"Ya lo he deducido"/"Ya lo he sacado yo"

Una u otra según el contexto, y como lo diríamos en España.


----------



## JB

Mateamargo said:


> There is an expression "ya lo desculé" that fits exactly. Regrettably it could only be understood in Argentina and, perhaps, Uruguay.


 
I was searching for a thread on "figure out" and found this one, started almost two years ago.  You must have done the same, as your post is comparatively recent.

Mi pregunta, el verbo "descular" -- ¿el origen tiene que ver con la palabra "culo"?  ¿Es una expresión?


----------



## Mate

jbruceismay said:


> I was searching for a thread on "figure out" and found this one, started almost two years ago. You must have done the same, as your post is comparatively recent.
> 
> Mi pregunta, el verbo "descular" -- ¿el origen tiene que ver con la palabra "culo"? ¿Es una expresión?


 
Créase o no, pero hasta ahora que lo decís yo no tenía ni la más pálida idea de la existencia del hilo viejo. 

Y no es de extrañar que un argentino salte con "descular" cuando se habla de _figure out;_ es el equivalente argentino exacto.

Supongo que algo con "culo" debe tener que ver, aunque no lo sé.


----------



## whattheflock

Ya me lo figuré.


----------



## diegoro

DESCULAR
         (delinc.) Abrir algo por detrás.


----------



## boyaco

there is no english counterpart for "figure out", so the closest thing is "entender" as you mentioned.
people would also say "darse cuenta". so you could say "ya me di cuenta (de como era)" 
All the colloquial options offered by the others mean either "entender or darse cuenta"

"figurarse" is probably  a literal translation from English. (...and wrong  )


----------



## whattheflock

boyaco said:


> "figurarse" is probably a literal translation from English. (...and wrong  )


 
Como verbo pronominal, una acepción es la de imaginarse, fantasear o suponer algo que no se conoce. Que sea un regionalismo de México no siempre significa que esté incorrecto o que sea una copia al carbón del inglés.


----------



## xOoeL

Figurarse también se usa en España y lleva muchísimos años en los diccionarios de español, no es nada nuevo ni un calco, y en este caso biene bien para la traducción.


----------



## Mate

Figurarse también se usa mucho en la Argentina. Hay una vieja canción de Almendra, "Figuración", en la que el flaco Spinetta, líder de la banda, canta: 
_Figurate que pierdes la cabeza
sales a la calle
sin embargo el mundo
sigue bajo el sol, todo bajo el sol
debajo del sol. 
Figurate que no eres mas un hombre
sales a la calle
sin embargo hay árboles
como hubo ayer, calles como ayer
luces como ayer. 
_
_ 
_


----------



## boyaco

> Como verbo pronominal, una acepción es la de imaginarse, fantasear o suponer algo que no se conoce. Que sea un regionalismo de México no siempre significa que esté incorrecto o que sea una copia al carbón del inglés.


no entendi. necesito ejemplos. 
y quise decir que figurarse no es figure out, no que figurarse no existiera.



> Figurarse también se usa en España y lleva muchísimos años en los diccionarios de español, no es nada nuevo ni un calco, y en este caso biene bien para la traducción.


yo lo busque en un diccionario de solo espannol en internet y no encontre nada parecido a figure out. Si esa fuera una buena traduccion para figure out, tambien estaria en los diccionarios de ingles-espannol.
Entonces ustedes dirian "Ah, ya no, ya me lo figure" ?

*Mateamargo*: "figurate" no tiene nada que ver con "figure out"


----------



## Edwin

Un amigo mexicano me dijo que diría "ya lo tengo".


----------



## perfecta

Cómo han cambiado las cosas, y las monedas ... Recuerdo cuando en México se decía, _"¡me cayó el veinte!". _
Hasta mediados de la década de los 1980, un "veinte" era la moneda que se metía en los teléfonos públicos para poder comunicarse. Valía 20 centavos de un peso antiguo.

La moneda ya no se usa, pero la expresión tiene alguna vigencia todavía: Resulta que es el título de una revista de psicoanálisis y también es un sitio en el Internet:

" ... (E)n ese día, por vez primera escribí la historia de una expresión coloquial. No lo sabía, pero estaba naciendo lo que sería un proyecto que a punto está de completar su primer lustro. 
         Aquella primera expresión fue: _«¡ya me cayó el veinte!» _que, en México, decimos cuando por fin logramos entender algo. Este decir, me pareció bien para dar nombre a este proyecto, que ahora es columna periodística y sitio en la Internet en donde seguimos hablando de palabras y expresiones que, aunque en el papel parecen planas, en una dimensión que no se ve, ocultan deliciosas historias esperando a ser contadas." 

http://www.yamecayoelveinte.com/cayo20/Articulos/cayoelveinte.htm


----------



## Mate

boyaco said:


> *Mateamargo*: "figurate" no tiene nada que ver con "figure out"


 
Lo sé. 

La expresión que defendí como equivalente a "figure out" es *"descular",* como en "Ah, ya desculé cómo van dispuestos los reguladores de alta y baja en este carburador japonés de dos bocas" o "Acabo de descular porqué la viuda de Gómez se viste así todas las noches".

Lamentablemente, sólo se conoce en el ámbito rioplatense.


----------



## whattheflock

From the WordReference Dictionaries: "figure", as a verb.


----------



## Mate

Encontré _figure out_ en el diccionario de WR.


----------



## AngieGM

Yo diría "me lo imaginé" o "me lo he imaginado" (dependiendo del momento en que se dice y si es muy cercano en el tiempo de la percepción del hablante o del traductor).


----------



## Slyder

Bueno yo no creo que sea "me lo imagine".

Yo diría:

Acabo de comprenderlo.
Acabo de darme cuenta.


----------



## Fernita

Otra opción:
Ah, ¡ahora entiendo!


----------



## Cbes

I'm having problems with this phrase: "lamentablemente me acabo de dar cuenta de como funciona justo ahora cuando..."
Sadly I just figured how it works when... Do I need the "out"?


----------



## Ferrol

Creo que si
Me suena mejor "I've just figured it out"


----------



## Cbes

Then is "Sadly I just figured out how it works when...". am I rigth?


----------



## Cbes

Thank you Ferrol


----------



## elanglojicano

Ya se me prendió el foco, ¿no?


----------



## Cbes

elanglojicano said:


> Ya se me prendió el foco, ¿no?


Si, también puede ser, aunque  "prenderse el foco (lamparita en Argentina)" expresa tener una idea nueva y "darse cuenta" es algo así como entender (es mi uso). Pero pueden ser intercambiables en distintas regiones.
Saludos


----------



## Moritzchen

La pregunta original es:


pdxmitch said:


> I was going to ask a musician friend of mine to help me figure out the chord progression for a song, but later I told him, "nevermind, I just figured it out."


Y ésta es la única respuesta que la contesta:


NavyBlue said:


> In this particular context you could also say:
> *"Ya lo saqué yo."*
> 
> Another example: "Estoy intentando *sacarle la letra* a una canción en inglés. La he escuchado un montón de veces y ya casi comprendo todo lo que dice".


----------

